# Welcher Tisch?



## rolfdafiftynine (21. März 2016)

Hey Leute!

Hoffe ich bin hier im richtigen Unterbereich. 

Ich suche einen Tisch. Bin 1,92m groß, der darf also auch etwas höher sein. Braucht keine Schnörkel, sollte einfach nur stabil sein (kein Gewackel), preiswert (nicht viel mehr als 100€ wenns geht) und joah, recht groß am besten. 
Handwerklich bin ich recht unbegabt, daher am besten wenn basteln, dann einfach 


Jemand Empfehlungen? Ikea Tischbar evtl.? Welche Tische habt ihr so..?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2016)

Gibt es da denn etwas was dir vorschwebt? Wenn es simpel sein soll könnte man sich eine Platte auf das richtige Maß schneiden lassen und ein paar Beine aus Alurohr dran schrauben


----------



## rolfdafiftynine (22. März 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Gibt es da denn etwas was dir vorschwebt? Wenn es simpel sein soll könnte man sich eine Platte auf das richtige Maß schneiden lassen und ein paar Beine aus Alurohr dran schrauben



Wollte mir erstmal Anregungen holen. Aber naja, wenn er nicht gaaar so hässlich ist, wäre es mir ganz lieb. Am besten 60 cm Höhe oder mehr, kann auch ruhig 1,50m breit sein und ne ordentliche Tiefe haben. Stabiler Stand natürlich und nicht so teuer. Jo, das sind so meine Vorstellungen bisher.


----------



## Schallrich (22. März 2016)

60cm Höhe ist bei deiner Größe viel zu wenig. Solltest Minimum schon 70 haben.
Und ne 80er Tiefe ist auch sehr zu empfehlen.

Irgendwelche Farbvorstellungen bei dir vorhanden?

Buro Schreibtisch Inwerk Optimus

Vielleicht findest hier was.
Sehr spannend muss ich auch mal weiter untersuchen die Seite.


Edit: fertig Untersucht der Haken ist beim Versand zu finden. 49 Schleifen frei Bordsteinkante.


----------



## Deeron (22. März 2016)

Die Frage ist doch erstmal was für ein tisch? Couchtisch, Esstisch, Arbeitstisch, PC-Tisch? ^^ Für alles gibts ne Ideale höhe. Meine empfehlung wäre auch, eine Platte und vier Beine zu kaufen.


----------



## Merowinger0807 (22. März 2016)

Klassisch wäre ne Küchenarbeitsplatte mit gut 30mm Dicke und entsprechend zugeschnitten. Hinten mit Winkeln an der Wand befestigt (hier kann man auch entsprechend Abstand zur Wand gewinnen damit die Kabel durch können) und dann mit Alurohren, Kanthölzern (gebeizt oder unbehandelt) oder oder oder für den festen Stand aufgestellt.
So hab ich's gemacht. 2,30m breit, 60 tief, auf 70cm Höhe angebracht und es wird nicht mal teuer.


Hier mal mein Beispiel... waren am Ende keine 50 Euro und wir haben viel Platz dadurch gewonnen.
Die Küchenarbeitsplatte hat im Baumarkt keine 20 Euro gekostet (war ein vormals 3,00m Stück welches falsch geschnitten wurde), die Regalbretter (2 Stück) kosteten grad mal 12 Euro und die Winkel und Schrauben hatte ich eh noch über. Kantholz (2m lang) waren nochmal glaub 4 Euro und habs selber in zwei Stücke a 70cm zugeschnitten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Tischbeine (auf dem Bild waren es noch unbehandelte Kanthölzer) wurden mittlerweile gebeizt und der Farbe der Tischplatte angepasst und die Kabel sind hinter flachen Kabelkanälen verschwunden sodass es nun auch unter dem Tisch aufgeräumt aussieht


----------



## Schallrich (22. März 2016)

@ Merowinger
Stört nicht der PC (links) an den Beinen wenn daran gearbeitet wird.


----------



## Reap (22. März 2016)

Kann aus eigener Erfahrung die Methode mit der Arbeitsplatte + gewünschte Beine ebenfalls empfehlen. Allerdings ist die Massivholz-Tischplatte Gerton von Ikea auch sehr stabil und sieht super aus.


----------



## Merowinger0807 (22. März 2016)

Schallrich schrieb:


> @ Merowinger
> Stört nicht der PC (links) an den Beinen wenn daran gearbeitet wird.



Nein, nicht mehr^^
Beide Rechner sind mittlerweile in die Mitte gewandert (machte es auch leichter, die Kabel im Kabelkanal verschwinden zu lassen)

Danke für den Hinweis... hatte ich in meiner Antwort nicht mehr beigeschrieben *g*


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2016)

Ich habe schon alleine ca 75 cm hier alles darunter wäre eher nur etwas für ein japanisches Teehaus bei der Körpergröße ( Ich biete mal gerade nur ca 177cm auf ). Wenn man quasi nur Platte + Beine will könnte man auch in Richtung Esstisch / Küchentisch schauen wenn Farbe und Style zur Einrichtung passen


----------



## Merowinger0807 (22. März 2016)

70cm ist normal Standard... passt auch wunderbar mit meinem Bürostuhl. 
Man kann die Höhe ja vorher festlegen je nach Gusto. 

Da ich halt einen Tisch für 2 bzw. optional 3 haben wollte (Mittig könnte theoretisch ein dritter mit nem Schlepptop Platz finden) war die Küchenarbeitsplatte die günstigste Variante. 
Jedoch sollte man vorher wissen, wieviele Befestigungspunkte man hat und evtl. ein drittes Standbein mittig einplanen. Wir hatten vorher ne ziemlich dicke Küchenarbeitsplatte aus Buche vom Sperrmüll aber gut 3m lang die sich ohne das dritte Bein nach etwa einem halben Jahr absenkte in der Mitte. Es waren aber auch hinten nur zwei Wandwinkel (rechts und links jeweils 15cm vom Rand weg)
Wer's über hat mit Geld kann natürlich auch ne Marmorplatte und massive Standbeine aus Edelstahl oder ebenfalls Marmor nehmen


----------



## rolfdafiftynine (22. März 2016)

Schallrich schrieb:


> 60cm Höhe ist bei deiner Größe viel zu wenig. Solltest Minimum schon 70 haben.
> Und ne 80er Tiefe ist auch sehr zu empfehlen.
> 
> Irgendwelche Farbvorstellungen bei dir vorhanden?
> ...



70 hört sich echt hoch an. Mein letzter war 57 cm, das war am unteren Ende der Bequemlichkeit, daher könntest du wohl schon recht haben. 
Farbe, naja. Holzfarben, weiß, ... halt klassischer Spießerlook. So ein wenig IKEA, nur robuster wenns geht  Merowingers Stil gefällt mir z.B. Bin nur leider nicht so begabt handwerklich. Und hätte gerne mehr Platz in die Tiefe.
Die inwerk-Teile sehen allerdings irgendwie wenig stabil aus. Außerdem find ich nicht wie hoch die Teile sind. Preis hört sich allerdings gut an - außer dem Versand. 49 würde ich nicht für den Versand zahlen 

Sorry. 57 cm war ein anderes Abmaß hab ich grade festgestellt. Werd morgen ggf. nochmal messen wenn ich in der alten Bude bin. Meine es waren 75 cm bei der Höhe. Dann brauch ich wieder eine Spezialanfertigung, sehs schon kommen 


Jemand Erfahrung mit den verstellbaren Beinen von Ikea? Die gehen bis auf 90 cm. Hab allerdings gelesen, dass die auch leicht mal wieder "im Betrieb" an Höhe verlieren... :/


----------



## TheRev90 (23. März 2016)

Kann dir das Modell Thyge von Ikea empfehlen.

Hab das Vorgänger Modell, die Bein bleiben auf der gleichen Höhe.


----------



## LukasGregor (23. März 2016)

gibts bei ikea nicht auch Tischbeine und Platten?


----------



## a160 (23. März 2016)

Ich habe im Baumarkt eine Holzplatte gekauft (verleimt, sieht aus wie Parkett, naturbelassen und fertig zum weiterbehandeln etc) in 200x80cm und dazu 4 Tischbeine in gebürstetem Edelstahl, 70 cm hoch. Komme damit auf etwa 74 cm Höhe. sehr angenehm!

Platte und Beine halten über 120 kg aus, was ausreichen sollte. Habe da drauf weitere zusammengesuchte Elemente stehen um zusätzlich Stauraum zu schaffen. 
Praktisch bei einer Holzplatte ist, man kann sie recht einfach bearbeiten. Habe zb Löcher gebohrt für Kabel, Leitungen kannst einfach dran nageln etc... Und die Tischbeine kannst selber Positionieren um zb Platz fürn PC zu schaffen!

Alles unter 100€ geblieben!


----------



## Flipbo219 (23. März 2016)

rolfdafiftynine schrieb:


> Jemand Erfahrung mit den verstellbaren Beinen von Ikea? Die gehen bis auf 90 cm. Hab allerdings gelesen, dass die auch leicht mal wieder "im Betrieb" an Höhe verlieren... :/



Meine Freundin hat die an ihrem Schreibtisch und da verliert nix an Höhe. Einmal eingestellt und ordentlich festgedreht da bewegt sich nichts. 
Allerdings gibt es bei IKEA auch so komplette Untergestelle die sind noch mal deutlich massiver. 

Aber vier Beine + Platte ist absolut alltagstauglich.


----------



## rolfdafiftynine (23. März 2016)

Super! Danke euch. Das macht Mut 

Jetzt ist die Frage: Thyge, IKEA Tischbar oder Baumarkt (+welche Beine?).

Noch dazu jemand eine Meinung? Sonst muss ich die Würfel entscheiden lassen. Wobei ich für die Baumarkt-Bastelei zu meinem Vater fahren muss zwecks Werkzeugen und handwerklichem Geschick, daher ist mir das erstmal nicht sooo recht.


----------



## rolfdafiftynine (27. März 2016)

Habe jetzt eine Hilver-Platte (Bambus) mit verstellbaren Olov-Säulen. Die Säulen klappern / rasseln leider, Stabilität ist i.O. allerdings auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. März 2016)

Bilder? Fährst du mit dem Tisch über Bahnschwellen? Vielleicht kann man mit Schaumstoff oder Styropor im Hohlraum was dämpfen?


----------



## Flipbo219 (28. März 2016)

Wenn die auf dem Boden klappern hast du die vermutlich nicht alle gleich lang eingestellt oder vielleicht einen schiefen Boden?


----------



## rolfdafiftynine (29. März 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Bilder? Fährst du mit dem Tisch über Bahnschwellen? Vielleicht kann man mit Schaumstoff oder Styropor im Hohlraum was dämpfen?



Kann bei Bedarf morgen welche machen evtl. Ist allerdings anscheinend "normal":
Ikea OLOV Tischbeine rasseln (rasselt, rappelt)

Bei mir rasselt es auch ebenfalls oben wo die Beine an der Platte befestigt sind. Ist also nicht das was Flipbo vermutet.


----------



## Doenertaker (11. April 2016)

Ich kann auch nur eine Arbeitsplatte + Tischbeine aus dem Baumarkt (gibt es auch höhenverstellbar) empfehlen. Die Platte kann man auch beim Schreiner nach den eigenen Wünschen anfertigen lassen, so habe ich noch ein Kabelloch für die ganzen Kabel direkt neben dem Bildschirm sowie eine schräge Kante machen lassen, weil es bei mir platztechnisch sinnvoller ist. Habe eine ganz weiße Platte mit Metall-Beinen, sieht recht gut aus und war auch nicht viel teurer wie eine Billig-Lösung (und ist deutlich stabiler).


----------

